# National Wage Agreement talks: 6.5% over 2 years; 10% over 3 years. what do u expect?



## legend99 (4 Apr 2006)

So as regards the wage element of the talks, assuming that they finally manage to agree on the other aspects of the talks, what do people expect...6.5% over 2 years; 10% over 3 years.....is that around what people would expect???


----------



## Sherman (4 Apr 2006)

*Re: Current national wage talks*

Whatever the amounts agreed, I would expect massive increases in public sector productivity and accountability to arise as a direct result.

Hang on, have to go out and play air traffic controller - the sky is swarming with pigs...


----------



## bearishbull (4 Apr 2006)

another atm scenario for the public sector ..........meanwhile in the real world private sector employees will work hard for any wage increases above inflation.public sector is only place you get paid more for doing same job just because your doing it longer and have "experience" even though this "experience" may not be required such as a clerical officer in civil service who is as efficent(ha ha efficient by civil service standard) in 2nd year in job as in 20th year in job.


----------



## power1 (4 Apr 2006)

I would be more inclined to think that it will be closer to 5% over 3 years. 1.5%, 2% and then another 1.5%. IBEC will not agree to large scale pay increases and the government will not want to push up wage inflation for fear of damaging competitiveness. However, I think there will be a greater emphasis on protection of workers rights arising from Irish Ferries and the issue with sub contractors not paying foreign workers recommended trade rates. As regards the Civil Servants of which I am one, I don't expect any additional increases and I personally don't believe they are warranted (But If they do happen, I will gladly take it!!!)


----------



## ajapale (4 Apr 2006)

*Re: National Wage Agreement talks: 6.5% over 2 years; 10% over 3 years. what do u exp*

Hi Guys,

You can turn this into an anti-civil service rant if you like or you can address the question raised by legend. Namely: what do you think the outcome of the NWA negotiations will be.

Its up to you!

aj


----------



## legend99 (4 Apr 2006)

i'd be shocked if any union would agree to increases less that the rate of inflation.....they'd be murdered by their members surely.


----------



## fobs (4 Apr 2006)

We got 3% for the last few years in the private sector and when I used to be in the national wage agreement (forced off it) it was always better.
Would presume it would be at least,if not better,than inflation.


----------



## momomo (27 Sep 2006)

is this due to be paid soon?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

National wage agreements have never meant anything to me directly. I have always worked in the private sector and these agreements don't seem to have any relevance to the companies for which I've worked. I'm dubious about the whole wage agreement/social partnership lark anyway as it's quite anti-democratic. We elect public representatives to deal with these issues. Who elected the likes of _IBEC/ISME/ICTU/Fr. Sean Healy _etc.


----------



## momomo (27 Sep 2006)

was 10% not agreed already?


----------



## CelloPoint (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: National Wage Agreement talks: 6.5% over 2 years; 10% over 3 years. what do u exp*



ClubMan said:


> National wage agreements have never meant anything to me directly. I have always worked in the private sector and these agreements don't seem to have any relevance to the companies for which I've worked. I'm dubious about the whole wage agreement/social partnership lark anyway as it's quite anti-democratic. We elect public representatives to deal with these issues. Who elected the likes of _IBEC/ISME/ICTU/Fr. Sean Healy _etc.



I personally think the national wage agreement deals done down through the years have done untold damage to Ireland's competitiveness. In days gone by, people would take a state job at lower pay, but greater stability and stable working hours, as opposed to a private sector job with higher pay where project deadlines must be met regardless of whether it is half past 4 or not. Public sector workers got their cake, ate it, and are now getting fat in their middle-age-dom.

On unions, lobby groups and the religious orders: I don't think they should be washed down the plug hole entirely. Remember their members are part of democracy too: if they feel strongly about something, they should lobby. There is however a fine line between moral lobbying/campaigning and immoral lobbying/campaigning which is a big grey-area debate for sure.


----------



## Glenbhoy (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: National Wage Agreement talks: 6.5% over 2 years; 10% over 3 years. what do u exp*



CelloPoint said:


> I personally think the national wage agreement deals done down through the years have done untold damage to Ireland's competitiveness. In days gone by, people would take a state job at lower pay, but greater stability and stable working hours, as opposed to a private sector job with higher pay where project deadlines must be met regardless of whether it is half past 4 or not. Public sector workers got their cake, ate it, and are now getting fat in their middle-age-dom.


Are you not confusing national pay agreements with public sector benchmarking.  These have no relevance to me (well, the wife did benefit from benchmarking, not that I saw it!), as they don't to the vast majority of private sector workers anymore. Whilst generally I loath intervention in the market, I think the national wage agreements had a place and were important in ensuring stability and perhaps making employers and unions treat each other with a bit more respect.


----------

